# white sage as smoker fuel



## howlin (May 15, 2016)

has anyone documented a trial on this? 
or palo santo?
the smoke of these plants have actual proven bacterial sanitizing properties when burned. like many things in the western world, it got all folklored out of existence. like the smoke in a catholic chruch that gets walked down the aisles, the main point was to "cleanse", frankincense also when burned is a disinfectant. 
but, like i said it got a hokey vibe as in "cleansing spirits" etc. , well, ya, if by "spirit" you mean bad bacteria and negative ions. they are also positive ionizers. just like that electronic air ionizer you bought. 
so, i guess the question is, if used in a smoker, do you think it might act as a good sanitizer or a negative one. 
i'm going to give this a go and use it white sage and palo santo in the smoker exclusively and will see what happens.
it purifies on a microbial level, maybe good, maybe not.
unless someone has tried or knows,
anyone?

h.


----------



## Johnnycake (May 13, 2016)

You know, the timing of you bringing this up is really crazy - just yesterday right before I did a hive inspection I was in our herb garden and the sage is growing so much that it's overtaking the other herbs and I had to pull a whole bunch of it. We dry it a lot and my wife burns it as incense (along the lines of what you are saying) and we also cook with it. Anyway, my hands were really fragrant with the sage when I went to inspect the hive - usually I make sure to wash my hands real good before going to the hive but I didn't, said what the heck want to see. Whether it matters or not can't say but the bees were very docile (could just be coincidence) but it did get me thinking along the lines of what you bring up too, knowing from others that sumac (local native to where I am) is purported to have a calming effect in a smoker. 

I'll be interested in hearing how it goes. Post back.


----------



## howlin (May 15, 2016)

well, i don't have a smoker, but i did light a bundle of it and harassed the heck out them today, i let some under the lid before i started and let it smoulder upwind, they stayed pretty much down in, even though i use a top entrance.. but, this will be a looong term experiment over what i hope is quite a few years. i guess it didn't seem to make them any more angry.. 
was hoping someone had read something or heard something at some point from somewhere as a base to start from.
h.


----------



## omnibees (May 24, 2016)

howlin said:


> well, i don't have a smoker, but i did light a bundle of it and harassed the heck out them today, i let some under the lid before i started and let it smoulder upwind, they stayed pretty much down in, even though i use a top entrance.. but, this will be a looong term experiment over what i hope is quite a few years. i guess it didn't seem to make them any more angry..
> was hoping someone had read something or heard something at some point from somewhere as a base to start from.
> h.


WOW! I am all about following you on this one. And Johnnycake's experience too. The smoke is the one thing that I do not like about beekeeping. Not for the bees but for me. It gets me wheezing. If there were some natural herbal aroma that could be used to the same effect of blocking pheromones it would be a game changer for all in the industry. 

Having said that I saw some youtube vid and this guy sprayed "liquid smoke". If it is what I am thinking of it is seasoning for cooking. But I'm not so sure that it is safe for the bees. Ever heard of that one? (hope I'm not hijacking your thread)
Rob


----------



## howlin (May 15, 2016)

hijack away, i love to read thoughts. i don't think liquid smoke from the kitchen would be very free of processed chemicals though.. if anyone else cares about that.
maybe it would benefit you, as these 2 bias? sites. lol, there are many other sites of repute that have similar information.
http://draxe.com/palo-santo/
and white sage, also known as bee sage...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salvia_apiana

lol, if you put any cred to wikipedia.
but does it constitue as a treatment then if it can rid the hive of bad bacteria? would using that make me not TF?


the more i learn, the less i know.
h.

edit*


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

I actually use both with excellent results, I also use cannabis trim...I regularly go to Peru and bring back a few kilo of Palo Santo even though it's regulated.
No sage does not anger Bees, neither does palo santo or cannabis, do bees get high I don't know.

Don't just light a sage stick and blow smoke on the bees, you are blowing hot ash on them, that's why it upset them. jeez wtf, that's just honestly not smart. blowing hot embers and ash on your hive.

Be careful what you burn, there are leaves with toxic smoke that will poison you but not your bees.


----------



## howlin (May 15, 2016)

yes, it was just windy enough that I let the wind carry the smoke. was not like it was a celebration sparkler lol. 
so, I guess the next question I have is if sage/palo/franken etc. have any affect on efb or AFB. 
h.

edit @davidz i hadn't mentioned they were upset.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Smokers are not very expensive, especially when you consider the costs involved fighting a fire and/or scorching precious bees. 
If you're going to experiment with different smoking material, remember that fire and smoke go hand in hand. My late sister once fell asleep in her bedroom with some incense burning, and woke a couple hours later to a fire.


----------



## howlin (May 15, 2016)

hi all,
thanks for the concern. 
I'm new too beekeeping, not life.  45 yrs exp. at staying alive. 
it had rained heavy all morning and all surfaces where still quite damp. had they not been, I would've waited for the smoker. 
glad you all have a good, safe head on top. 
but, does this smoke kill afb or efb,
probably not the spores, but I understand it is a bacteria?
h.


----------

